# young Blue Dream having trouble



## chuckdee123 (Mar 15, 2010)

hey all, i got these clones in soil 8 days ago. two blue dream, and two purple kush. the purple kush looks great, nice and happy and green. the blue dream on the other hand looks beat. 
they're under t5's, 76 degrees (working on lowering that) gave them phed water twice and then a very small dose of cal mag yesterday (their first food)
the tips looked nuted burned from the beginning (they must have been taken care of poorly at the club) , and that is getting worse and the leaves are fading green to limey yellowish green, similar to N def.... leaves are curing too

i really dont know what they want, they look like they're gettin too much nutes but i havnt fed them yet. do they want nutes?

the first 4 pics are of the blue dream clones, and the last pic is of one of the PK's. they've been in the same conditions since i got them....

thanks 
chuck


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

they have nute burn leave em be... I dont feed til 4 weeks old. the pk are ok because they are beasts and love food...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello Chuck 

Are they in the pots you bought then in or have you put them in the pots with new soil?

eace:


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks for the replies....
2dog - i hear ya, i'll just back off and hope new growth comes in nice. should i, or, would you keep pushing the PK? i always read people push their plants to see what they can handle.. what do ya think?

hippy - they just come in a rockwool cube, i planted them when i got home. the soil i use has no time release nutes (make that mistake last time  )

thanks for the help!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

I wouldnt push them at this age... pk is my fav I have revegged her from a clone to save the strain...she loves to eat and stays squat and dense..even the vegging plants smell awesome...


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 15, 2010)

right on 2dog. i have one pk flowering and i treated her pretty bad in veg , tons of damaged fan leaves but her buds still look awesome. shes a tuff one. i dropped a pic of her in mpotm check her out!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

I saw it very beautiful lady..


----------

